# Dutchmen To Introduce Ecologic Trailer Line



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dutchmen Manufacturing Co. will introduce an ultra-lightweight EcoLogic travel trailer with an aerodynamic front end, poly-plastic windows and a 100% composite substructure at the 46th Annual National RV Trade Show, Dec. 2-4 , in Louisville, Ky. The European-inspired EcoLogic is built with composite Cosmolite roofs and flooring from TekModo LLC and sidewalls using Superlite from Azdell Composite and Materials Solutions Inc. laminated to Filon fiberglass. Both products do away with luan and other wood materials typically used in superstructure, according to the company. Dutchmen noted that composites are formaldehyde-free, water and mildew-resistant and significantly lighter and stronger than the wood material they replaced. “EcoLogic is a revolutionary new product that will dramatically change the design and construction of ultra-lights produced in our markets,” said Brent Stevens, vice president of sales and marketing for Dutchmen, a Goshen, Ind., Thor subsidiary. Dutchmen's Aerolite Division initially will offer EcoLogic in one 18-foot unit with a dry weight of 2,750 pounds. The intention is to add more floorplans after the first of the year. EcoLogic is equipped with lightweight SMEV brand appliances, a queen bed and convertible sofa. Base MSRP: around $19,000


----------

